# Hello all, I've just arrived on this site



## David H (Dec 30, 2010)

My name is David, I'm 62yrs old a Coeliac and a recently diagnosed type 2 Diabetic.

I'm just finding my way around, will probably do more reading than writing for a while.

Best Regards,
David


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi David a warm welcome to the forum from me.x


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi David, welcome aboard. Sorry you have been diagnosed but you will find lots of help and support here - don't be shy at posting, no question or comment is considered silly!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi David, welcome to the forum  There are some useful links here:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

If you have any concerns or questions, please ask - nothing is considered 'silly'! - and we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 30, 2010)

hi when did you find out about beeing coeliac?


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi David. Welcome 

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 30, 2010)

David H said:


> My name is David, I'm 62yrs old a Coeliac and a recently diagnosed type 2 Diabetic.
> 
> I'm just finding my way around, will probably do more reading than writing for a while.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum David, with warmest wishes Sheena x


----------



## alisonz (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome David I think you'll find everyone here very friendly and helpful as I have.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2010)

David, welcome to the club that one of us really wanted to be part of.

But as has been said we are a friendly bunch and please...............ask anything you need to, nothing is ever considered foolish

Best wishes to you and all the best in 2011


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi David welcome to the forum.


----------



## KateR (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi David and welcome.


----------



## kett10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi david and welcome.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 2, 2011)

And a warm, if somewhat late, welcome from me too!

Andy


----------



## David H (Jan 2, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> hi when did you find out about beeing coeliac?




Hi Daniella,
I was diagnosed a Coeliac in 2005 at the age of 57, it seems my cessation of smoking triggered the Coeliac Disease.

Reference from PubMed.gov *Click to read*

I'm well in tune with Coeliac Disease so much so that I have an armful (literally) of GF Recipe Blogs + a Blog on CD *The Irish Coeliac* *Click Here*

Hopefully I can get to a similar stage with Diabetes that I can write to help others.

I've managed the fat reduction (ie.) Low Fat spread, yoghurt, cheese, milk.

Because I'm a Coeliac and I can only use Carb flours (Potato, Rice etc it's a bit of a 'double whammy') can't eat wheat bread (for roughage and help balance blood sugars) so that's out.

Xylitol and other non refined (diabetic sugars, tend to give me the big 'D')
I was alway a big fruit eater and now to restrict myself to 5-6 grapes where before I'd eat a punnet watching the TV, that feels very strange.

Glucophage causes me acid reflux for which I take a PPI (nexium) but those tend to cause Polyps in the intestines (more so with Coeliacs).

Both Coeliac Disease and Diabetes are autoimmune disease and I know quite a few Coeliacs that have Diabetes.

Are there many Diabetics on here that were later diagnosed with Coeliac Disease.

Sorry for rambling on a bit.

Don't worry, when I have questions I'll ask.
Only going to my 2nd Diabetes meeting in the Hospital to get Blood sugar meter and a talk by a dietician.

Talk soon.

Best Regards,
David


----------



## donnarob (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi David and welcome to the Forum! 
You'll get loads of great advice here. 

Donna


----------

